# Meet Betty the Hippo, Curt the Fox and many more...



## Leopold the Leopard (Jan 25, 2014)

Life can quickly turn from great to horrible given the right, or wrong,  circumstances. Betty the Hippo used to enjoy life but then the absurd  workings of the corporate world hits her... In the forms of a snake and a  crocodile.

I'm sure you have met them as well.

In more serious terms this is the story about how an easy going, stress  resilient person can go from a relatively happy life to burnout.
Read this funny, illustrated book here (Title: I just want to be happy) :  http://www.furries-happyclub.com/Books


​


----------

